# How to get rid of the "Airborne" bug.



## 11Bull (Aug 29, 2019)

You know that itch you get that says "you have to be out there doing cool military stuff". I foolishly believed that would go away when I ETS'd. Now i'm getting strong urges to reenlist. Married and in college now I know its not a good idea. Anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm in almost the same situation. I want back in. My wife wants me to stay out.


----------



## Brill (Aug 29, 2019)

11Bull said:


> Anyone else have experience with this?



Pretty much everyone in the National Guard!


----------



## 11Bull (Aug 29, 2019)

BellRinger5984 said:


> I'm in almost the same situation. I want back in. My wife wants me to stay out.


Would you go back into the Infantry?


----------



## BellRinger5984 (Aug 29, 2019)

If AD is the route I go, then I think yes the Infantry is where I want to be(long term goal being sof); however, I have been looking into the "try one" sf contracts that the Guard offers. I'm trying not to look back at my time in the Infantry through rose-tinted glasses, but damn I had a good time too.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 29, 2019)

Do you want to be Infantry, Airborne Infantry, or just static line jumps?


----------



## GOTWA (Aug 30, 2019)

lindy said:


> Pretty much everyone in the National Guard!


Unless you're National Guard Infantry.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 30, 2019)

11Bull said:


> You know that itch you get that says "you have to be out there doing cool military stuff". I foolishly believed that would go away when I ETS'd. Now i'm getting strong urges to reenlist. Married and in college now I know its not a good idea. Anyone else have experience with this?



Check out 1/143 Infantry, they are mainly out of Texas,  but have a couple of companies in other states.  Probably the best unit in the ARNG outside of the SF groups. They get A LOT of training and do their annual training all over Europe. I think they belong to the 173rd now as a reserve Btn. 

You can stay in school,  work,  and still get your military kicks while not being full time.


----------



## AWP (Aug 31, 2019)

Go stand in the rain, preferably when it is cold outside, and do nothing for hours. Literally nothing, just stand there. Take care to wear nothing that is water repellent or insulated. Do this at night if possible without water or food. Just stand there telling yourself the buses will come any minute now while also thinking of the BN and BDE staff who are warm, dry, and sleeping at that moment.

Do you still want to re-enlist?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 31, 2019)

AWP said:


> Go stand in the rain, preferably when it is cold outside, and do nothing for hours. Literally nothing, just stand there. Take care to wear nothing that is water repellent or insulated. Do this at night if possible without water or food. Just stand there telling yourself the buses will come any minute now while also thinking of the BN and BDE staff who are warm, dry, and sleeping at that moment.
> 
> Do you still want to re-enlist?


Fucking brilliant....

I wish I could “love” and “laugh” at the same post.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 31, 2019)

AWP said:


> Go stand in the rain, preferably when it is cold outside, and do nothing for hours. Literally nothing, just stand there. Take care to wear nothing that is water repellent or insulated. Do this at night if possible without water or food. Just stand there telling yourself the buses will come any minute now while also thinking of the BN and BDE staff who are warm, dry, and sleeping at that moment.
> 
> Do you still want to re-enlist?


yes


----------



## Brill (Aug 31, 2019)

DA SWO said:


> yes



The motor pool would be full of our Rascals recharging.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 31, 2019)

Although I retired in 2015, I would love to have stayed in....kinda feel disconnected...but my body did not want me to stay in.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 31, 2019)

You'll never lose that feeling. I still have the hankering.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 31, 2019)

lindy said:


> The motor pool would be full of our Rascals recharging.


Mine was made by Pride Industries, thank you very much😆


----------



## digrar (Aug 31, 2019)

AWP said:


> Go stand in the rain, preferably when it is cold outside, and do nothing for hours. Literally nothing, just stand there. Take care to wear nothing that is water repellent or insulated. Do this at night if possible without water or food. Just stand there telling yourself the buses will come any minute now while also thinking of the BN and BDE staff who are warm, dry, and sleeping at that moment.
> 
> Do you still want to re-enlist?



Almost verbatim to advice I've given a couple of mates. "Go and lie out in the back yard all night, turn the sprinklers on, do it for a week, see if you're still keen.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Sep 2, 2019)

Join the Air Force and find your way into one of the Special Warfare specialties. Barring that, get into AFSOC (the militant wing of the Air Force) as aircrew, or if you're patient work towards becoming a Combat Aviation Advisor.


----------



## digrar (Sep 2, 2019)

Could stay in the army and be an advisor...


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Sep 2, 2019)

digrar said:


> Could stay in the army and be an advisor...



I'm reporting this to the mods as hate speech.


----------



## GOTWA (Sep 2, 2019)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> I'm reporting this to the mods as hate speech.


You see hate speech, I see a cry for help.


----------



## Box (Sep 3, 2019)

AWP said:


> Go stand in the rain, preferably when it is cold outside, and do nothing for hours. Literally nothing, just stand there. Take care to wear nothing that is water repellent or insulated. Do this at night if possible without water or food. Just stand there telling yourself the buses will come any minute now while also thinking of the BN and BDE staff who are warm, dry, and sleeping at that moment.
> 
> Do you still want to re-enlist?



I really feel like I need to pile onto this...................


While you are standing out there in the rain - one of us will call you on your cell to let you know that your pay is fucked up.
...and to let you know that there is a problem with your GI Bill - so you are going to have to cover this semesters tuition until uncle sugar gets it straightened out
...also - your dog got out - because your significant other was out at the club and forgot to close the gate
...and not to stack on the problems, but I heard from a pretty good source that you are on levy for assignment to Fort Polk

There are a few more things I need to let you in on but I know your battery is getting low and you don't have your charger - but dont worry, we'll have your car fixed before you come in out of the rain - it will look good as new


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Sep 3, 2019)

Good luck!


----------

